# red ackie ridge tail monitor



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

just wondering if many people in the hobby has these if so are they a good handler?


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 28, 2010)

IMO they dont handle well at all,atleast mine didnt..very good watching him running around all the time chasing roaches etc..Each lizard-snake are different,some will tolerate being handled while others will do anything to avoid being handled


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 28, 2010)

my 2 females are awsom handlers. i've had them since they were 4 weeks old

the male i bought as an adult will go out of his way to try and eat you.


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah my one isnt a good handler, good to watch but


----------



## dean30bb (Oct 28, 2010)

my little guy is an awesome handler only had troubles when i first got him but hes used to being handled now and is really chilled


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 28, 2010)

mine are both pretty tame.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 28, 2010)

My adult female took years to become a good handler. Don't expect to buy one and for it to plod along like a bearded dragon, monitor husbandry and handling is for more experienced keepers.


----------



## sweetangel (Oct 28, 2010)

my 2 red girls are great! one will just chill out on the floor with me and i let her have a wonder around  the others i probably wouldnt, but they still handle ok. they are not like beardies though cos they will constantly move around and dont like being restrained


----------



## varanophile (Oct 28, 2010)

Some handle really well, others never seem to settle. In general though if you want a pet that you can take out and handle without any concerns then I would go for a bluetongue or beardie.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

sweetangel said:


> ... they are not like beardies though cos they will constantly move around and dont like being restrained...



That sounds just like my beardie


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a beardy and its just not getting my interest lol i have always had a huge love for monitors they are prett cool i will have to find my new beardy a home i think now i wish i could keep them together lol never get to see my beardy eat or drink its so slack also gettin a bluey from same place as my ackie i have seen people literally cuddle there monitors thats how tame i wanna get mine lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mate, if the beardie isn't doing it for you, I doubt a bluey will  Laziest lizard ever. You can't hand feed your beardie for more interest? Or is he not catching stuff in front of you?


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

wont hand feed or feed in front of me at all everyone has me worried about my decision on getting a monitor now i really thought i was making a right choice they are a beautiful animal and really want one


----------



## shylock1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol I wouldn't hand feed your beardie to much. My first one I Hand fed him quite a lot and decided that he liked that idea, Then at the age of about 6 months he lost all mouth to eye co-ordination so then I had to hand feed him all the time and he took forever to actially get them ha ha, But he was the most placid lizard would let me do anything to him, he would even let me put him upside down and would just sit there. As for monitors I would try to get them as young as possible because they will tollerate handling alot better as adults if you handle them from really young, another good thing to do with monitors is to try to encourage them to come onto your hand by putting food there etc. Then they will generally become quite good handlers but you will always get the ones that hate being handled


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

lol everyone has so many different expereiences its startin to worry me lol


----------



## shylock1 (Oct 28, 2010)

What you mean your beardies wont eat or feed infront of you?


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

just wont eat havent seen it eat apart from the first day i had him


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ummm....

How old is your beardie? What are your temps like?


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 28, 2010)

shylock1 said:


> Lol I wouldn't hand feed your beardie to much. My first one I Hand fed him quite a lot and decided that he liked that idea, Then at the age of about 6 months he lost all mouth to eye co-ordination so then I had to hand feed him all the time and he took forever to actially get them ha ha,



thats exactly what happened to mine, he litterally went on a hunger strike and refused to eat anything unless i had it in my hand, hes 4 now and still got pretty bad co-ord lol



dale1988 said:


> just wont eat havent seen it eat apart from the first day i had him


 yeah thats not normal, they are eating machines!


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

im taking it back to shop i got it from anyway and getting my ackie i think it will be a good poet for me and will be very happy to get it


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay. Ackies are a bit harder to look after than beardies, so, if you're having trouble with your beardie not eating, bit concerned that you might have issues with the ackie, also?


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

nah i think its just a bad dragon i like it and all i just thionk i got a dud to be honest


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 28, 2010)

dale1988 said:


> nah i think its just a bad dragon i like it and all i just thionk i got a dud to be honest



I'd be looking at your husbandry first..


----------



## jbowers (Oct 28, 2010)

Dude.... as if this isn't a hoax.... This is too much....


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 28, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Dude.... as if this isn't a hoax.... This is too much....


 
If only...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/dragon-wont-eat-138785/

Two dragons not eating, incorrect husbandry, yet you assume you have been given a "dud" dragon? Twice?

Was just scanning through your previous threads Dale88, and I would suggest that you do a LOT more research before purchasing another animal and subjecting them to this. Seems as though you've gone through a few pets in the last couple of months.


----------



## jbowers (Oct 28, 2010)

Good lord. You are doing it wrong. Please don't kill an baby monitor by purchasing it.


----------



## shylock1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Please don't ever call one of your pets a dud, If you have a child and it had something wrong with it you don't call it a dud that is just showing how much you don't care for your animals. Is your dragon dehidrated? or is he just not eating? and I would definatly consider trying to sort out what is happening with your beardie before you consider getting a monitor because if you can't sort out a beardie that isn't eating then you definatly wont be able to care for a monitor properly


----------



## shylock1 (Oct 28, 2010)

@sammy_sparkles
Lol sounds cute . I took simpathy on my little guy because when he tried to get his crickets he got like 2 cm to the left or right of the cricket lol so I either fed him vegies, meal worms or hand fed him lol otherwise he would just decide that it was to hard to get the food ha ha. They are great pets alot of fun to watch etc and a monitor is only better interms of entertainment


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

i asked for advice not to be rideculed i spoke to breeder i got him of and said it was from first cluth and alot of the dragons where just not getting along the best thanks and goodbye


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 28, 2010)

dale1988 said:


> i asked for advice not to be rideculed i spoke to breeder i got him of and said it was from first cluth and alot of the dragons where just not getting along the best thanks and goodbye



people are only asking because they want to help your pet, dont make this all about you. you didnt answer kristy when she asked about him/her. if we can figure out what is wrong we can fix it and you will have your 'entertaining' pet, by giving him up/trading it just sounds like you dont want to try.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 28, 2010)

dale1988 said:


> i asked for advice not to be rideculed i spoke to breeder i got him of and said it was from first cluth and alot of the dragons where just not getting along the best thanks and goodbye





You said you got it from a shop.

Anyway, not worth any further effort.

Good luck.


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

yes and obviously the shop breeds them they dont just materialise intlo the enclosure i asked everyone for help with this and id like to thank the people who tried and to the people that are jsut so high and mighty thanks alot its people like you who ruin the hobby for others


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 28, 2010)

yes im still new at collecting reptiles asking questions is how you learn but dont worry i wont bother again


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 28, 2010)

shylock1 said:


> @sammy_sparkles
> Lol sounds cute . I took simpathy on my little guy because when he tried to get his crickets he got like 2 cm to the left or right of the cricket lol so I either fed him vegies, meal worms or hand fed him lol otherwise he would just decide that it was to hard to get the food ha ha. They are great pets alot of fun to watch etc and a monitor is only better interms of entertainment


haha yeah my boy would have some dog food (obviously not moving at all)on a plate right infront of him and would totally miss it, meals would take over 20mins lol but i love him and all his flaws lol he rides on my shoulder around the house and sleeps on my belly when i watch tv


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 28, 2010)

..


----------



## giggle (Oct 28, 2010)

dale1988 said:


> yes and obviously the shop breeds them they dont just materialise intlo the enclosure i asked everyone for help with this and id like to thank the people who tried and to the people that are jsut so high and mighty thanks alot its people like you who ruin the hobby for others



8| you HAVE to be trolling. If this is all serious then god help those poor animals in your care... care... I mean 'possession'. Please do not get another reptile. Seriously. I know owning reptiles can be expensive but there are money saving alternatives... that dont involve not caring about the quality of your animals care. If you are serious... then you don't have what it takes to own a beardie let alone a monitor. If you are trolling... its a pretty lame troll.


----------



## shylock1 (Oct 29, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> haha yeah my boy would have some dog food (obviously not moving at all)on a plate right infront of him and would totally miss it, meals would take over 20mins lol but i love him and all his flaws lol he rides on my shoulder around the house and sleeps on my belly when i watch tv



lol they definatly are very funny and entertaining


----------



## Flanders199 (May 17, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> yes and obviously the shop breeds them they dont just materialise intlo the enclosure i asked everyone for help with this and id like to thank the people who tried and to the people that are jsut so high and mighty thanks alot *its people like you who ruin the hobby for others*



Last time I checked, it was people like you ruining it for others.

This is a joke.


----------

